# [SOLVED] USB Mouse not working



## Ejjman1 (Oct 16, 2008)

Dear Tech People,

I have come back to your site from a long time ago because I remember my solution being fixed. I have anohter one 


The problem is, when I boot up my computer I can plug in my USB mouse perfectly fine but then when I login, after a little bit, my mouse becomes inactive. Also, all my folder icon files are gone and they just appear as the paper things. I have checked through most of my processes and I can't find anything wrong.

Plz plz help
-Ejj


----------



## nelsonm (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: USB Mouse not working*

more info about your system hardware, software, OS and service pack please.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: USB Mouse not working*

no it's not this is
what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and tempretures and post them

checkthese are enabled in the bios
pnp
usb2 or highspeed usb
do a usb reset
in the device manager click on view at the top and in the dropdown
show hidden devices
then uninstall all listed usb items
turn the computer off
unplug usb plugs
reboot twice
replug in the usb plugs


----------



## Ejjman1 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: USB Mouse not working*

I did what you said and its owkring! Thansk


Now, all my folder icons are missing. Everything else is fine, if I cahnge it to other symbols in the shell32 dll such as the little computer they work, but for some reason the tan folder is missing and I heard replacing the shell32.dll can totally mess up your computer.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: USB Mouse not working*

glad you have that sorted
post the icon problem in the win xp forum and i will close this one


----------

